# Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica?



## Miloosh (May 30, 2004)

Picks for clicks


----------



## Miloosh (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (Stoned20v)*


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (Stoned20v)*

That would be nice. I Googled and couldn't find anything.


----------



## euroslvt (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (Knox)*

There will be one coming soon, I forget what brand though


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (uroslvt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uroslvt* »_There will be one coming soon, I forget what brand though

Hartmann does, TKO carrys it also I believe


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (Travy)*

TKO is actually just accepting emails from those interested. The Gallardo replicas aren't available yet but are being made and shipped over from the manufacturer.
* that's the latest news anyway.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (phattydre)*

ya whatever







tryin to help


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (phattydre)*

gallardo reps would look insane on an mk4


----------



## NY SLC 93 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (dubaudi)*

I'm interested.
Front OEM's are 19x8.5 5x112 et44mm


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (Wimbledon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wimbledon* »_So Hartmann does carry them? I couldn't find any info on their website.

correction: Hartmann _will_ be carrying them... hence not yet on the site.


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (phattydre)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3349196


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (Karnuts)*

good call... forgot to update. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurochronix (Jul 17, 2007)

i wanna get this for my GTI...soooo nice


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (Stone20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stone20V* »_gallardo reps would look insane on an mk4


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

they look great in black too....


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't know if the reps come with the "Bull" center cap, but if you want them you can probably get them from.. http://www.lambostuff.com/
Thats where I got my Diablo cap from... 










_Modified by VWA2MKII at 12:37 AM 10-12-2007_


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Not really diggin them on the Audi not in black .


----------



## myJettacouldbecooler03 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (Stone20V)*

I might need to change my height, to be able to wear them.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone make a Gallardo Wheel Replica? (myJettacouldbecooler03)*

container arrival delayed... should see these by early next week.
*sigh


----------



## Silber2eight (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

center caps suggested retail $129. are they kidding??? not no mention the $8K power steering pump, and the $5500 AC compressor.... no wonder those cars are so spendy.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

